# Mosquito creek deer hunt??



## BuckBlocker (Aug 18, 2012)

My 11 yr old daughter was drawn for youth controlled gun deer hunt at mosquito creek for tomorrow 11/17. I have never been there. Any advice from those of you that know the area would be much appreciated. I think they will be assigning us to specific areas, but we have the option to change areas at lunch if we desire. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I may be able to request the recommended area from the get go. I am hoping to put her on her first deer harvest tomorrow. I am a big fan of solunar reports as tomorrow is rated excellent, deer should be active. Rutting bucks should be falling for every truck in the book. I think I'm more excited than her. Look forward to comments, advice, etc....

Here's my girl with her first bow harvest:







She is shooting a Mathews jewel, set up by Dustin Bounce, owner of Hadley's Sports in Manchester Ohio. I highly recommend Dusty to anyone shopping Mathews.


----------

